# wanted: switch



## Livanh (6. Februar 2007)

Hiho,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Switch von 06 oder auch scho 07 (16,5"). Hab leider keinen Händler der Rocky führt.
Wäre dankbar für Tipps, ob Online-Shop oder sontiger Laden ders vielleicht verschickt, is mir eigentlich erst mal egal.
Falls wer jemanden kennt, der eins gebraucht verkauft, wär dass sicher auch eine Option.
Thx & mfg


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Februar 2007)

Hey ruf mal den Rösch in München an - Rocky Premium dealer, immer nett, und nicht zu weit weg von NBG: 0897255850 Der kann Dir vll helfen.
Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (7. Februar 2007)

Livanh schrieb:


> Hiho,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Switch von 06 oder auch scho 07 (16,5"). Hab leider keinen Händler der Rocky führt.
> Wäre dankbar für Tipps, ob Online-Shop oder sontiger Laden ders vielleicht verschickt, is mir eigentlich erst mal egal.
> Falls wer jemanden kennt, der eins gebraucht verkauft, wär dass sicher auch eine Option.
> Thx & mfg




Hallo,

jawohl wir beim Rösch haben schon 2007'er da.



iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey ruf mal den Rösch in München an - Rocky Premium dealer, immer nett, und nicht zu weit weg von NBG: 0897255850 Der kann Dir vll helfen.
> Gruß!



Danke für die Blumen...


----------

